# Question re TIE



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

What with one thing or another I've not got our TIEs yet. I was told by another Brit this evening, that it was now compulsory to get one

Fact or fiction ?
If fiction or fact can you supply me with the official link that agrees with either

Thank you


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> What with one thing or another I've not got our TIEs yet. I was told by another Brit this evening, that it was now compulsory to get one
> 
> Fact or fiction ?
> If fiction or fact can you supply me with the official link that agrees with either
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=244578514090120



It is not obligatory but it's recommended

Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok recommended not compulsory... I'll get it sorted later this year. Thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Ok recommended not compulsory... I'll get it sorted later this year. Thanks


I'm in the same position as you, but I've just had my photos done ready for when I get around to it, maybe next week. 

Steve


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It isn't compulsory, as green certificate and card remains valid, but the Spanish government strongly encourages UK nationals to exchange for TIE, which is now being echoed by the British ambassador.
(5) Brits in Spain | Facebook entry for 26th May 2021


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

My lawyer told me that it would become compulsory this year but I find no evidence of this. Even so they managed to get me an appointment 4 days later and I was told to pick it up in 3 weeks. So all in all cost 100 euros and given the fact that everyone who doesn't have enchufe appear to be desperate for appointments I didn't mind paying.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm getting my lawyer involved she knows everyone and things take days rather than weeks. She's a friend too. She agreed it's not compulsory but recommended.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not obligatory but I suspect in the not too distant future it will become almost as if it were with a TIE being demanded in situations where hitherto a green residencia would have sufficed.

Did ours in July


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I'm getting my lawyer involved she knows everyone and things take days rather than weeks. She's a friend too. She agreed it's not compulsory but recommended.


If you work its difficult to deal with these types of things so for me paying for someone who gets it done in days rather than months is definitely worth it. One thing that the local gestor often know is how to get citas whereas if you are out of the loop you can be wasting time checking everyday.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It is difficult to get appointments at our local Comisaria, but you can go to any CNP within the province you live in, and we got appointments within days at the one in Málaga, both to put our applications in and to collect the TIEs. I resent the idea of having to pay somebody for something which is no more than a racket (getting appointments with any public body when they are supposedly available to the public via an online booking system) and for such a simple process.

As the applicant still has to go to the CNP in person for both appointments, I cannot see that using a gestor or similar service is much of a timesaver, either.

I've seen advice posted several times that the photography studio opposite our local CNP is able to "sell" people appointments for TIEs, etc. and to my mind it's just unacceptable that a business is somehow able to acquire these appointments and make a profit out of selling them to people who should be able to obtain them for themselves via the website.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I read somewhere, I´m sorry but I cannot substantiate where, that part of the myth that you had to change your green card for a TIE by end of June 2020, was that the option of having the WA narrative on the card would cease after this time.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> It is difficult to get appointments at our local Comisaria, but you can go to any CNP within the province you live in, and we got appointments within days at the one in Málaga, both to put our applications in and to collect the TIEs. I resent the idea of having to pay somebody for something which is no more than a racket (getting appointments with any public body when they are supposedly available to the public via an online booking system) and for such a simple process.
> 
> As the applicant still has to go to the CNP in person for both appointments, I cannot see that using a gestor or similar service is much of a timesaver, either.
> 
> I've seen advice posted several times that the photography studio opposite our local CNP is able to "sell" people appointments for TIEs, etc. and to my mind it's just unacceptable that a business is somehow able to acquire these appointments and make a profit out of selling them to people who should be able to obtain them for themselves via the website.


It is not really a racket. Essentially everything has to be done in Spanish. There is no legal obligation for anyone to do anything in English. Brits expect the officers to do things in English but it is a favour. Essentially paying a gestor is using them to do things in Spanish to make the official process more efficient. When I was there last week there were some people talking in English to the guard at the door who couldn't understand them and was telling them they couldn't enter together. They didn't understand him and so on. The result is everyone gets annoyed and time is wasted. If you dont speak Spanish have the courtesy to get someone who does but dont resent having to pay for it because that is the way of all commerce.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I have never asked or expected anyone in a public office, health centre nor hospital to speak English in the 15 years I've lived here, and have so far managed to do everything without using a gestor except for one year's tax return when there was a sale of property, capital gain and purchase of another property involved. If people don't want to learn Spanish and are content to pay what seems a lot of money for a very simple process, it's their money and their choice.

But in your earlier post you were recommending using one because they can get appointments more easily, not because of the language, and it is that aspect which I regard as a racket.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have no intention of applying for a TIE unless it becomes a legal obligation. I was in the Registro Civil only last week and had absolutely no problems using my green certificate with the Spanish authorities.

I think that many "rumours" of the compulsory nature of the TIE exchange are generated on FaceBook by companies who charge a fee to process the requests for you.

We are at risk of being lead into thinking that nobody has the green certificates any more as everyone now needs a TIE, but this is not true, all the other Europeans still use green certs so they are not becoming a strange antiquated thing that officials do not recognise.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They might not be compulsory but I don't see the sense in NOT getting one, just to make a point. Spanish officials might recognise them now (though there is evidence of problems at airports), but in future? It just makes sense to have a fingerprinted photo ID card rather than a dog-eared piece of paper.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm sure Spanish officials still recognise the green card, but will they - 100% of the time - still recognise the right of UK citizens to hold one after Brexit? I can see that being a problem, maybe only occasionally but who wants to fall foul of some inadequately trained or jobsworth funcionario?

Even the British Ambassador to Spain issued a new statement recently saying the change is "recommended" although not compulsory.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Overandout said:


> I have no intention of applying for a TIE unless it becomes a legal obligation. I was in the Registro Civil only last week and had absolutely no problems using my green certificate with the Spanish authorities.
> 
> I think that many "rumours" of the compulsory nature of the TIE exchange are generated on FaceBook by companies who charge a fee to process the requests for you.
> 
> We are at risk of being lead into thinking that nobody has the green certificates any more as everyone now needs a TIE, but this is not true, all the other Europeans still use green certs so they are not becoming a strange antiquated thing that officials do not recognise.


Likewise. Have no intention of changing our, NOT dog-eared, but pristine green card for TIE.
Our Spanish driving licences have our photo as do passports.
Can understand it is possibly easier for those who are constantly travelling but both Brit Embassidor and Spanish minister categorically stated there was NO need to change from green to card.
So why the sudden pressure.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I went for mine last week as my lawyer said that when they make it compulsory there will be a mad rush for appointments and therefore it will take longer and end up like the driving licence exchange. So it seemed like a good idea now it's a bit quieter


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

kaipa said:


> I went for mine last week as my lawyer said that when they make it compulsory there will be a mad rush for appointments and therefore it will take longer and end up like the driving licence exchange. So it seemed like a good idea now it's a bit quieter


How does your lawyer know it will become compulsorily? If it does why would there be a mad panic . Seems most have already changed it.
As is your perogative you were happy to pay your lawyer €100 to exchange your green card for a TIE valid for maximum of 10 years whereas your green permanent card will never need changing.
Unless the Spanish govenment so decree.
Agree with previous poster this an easy money making exercise.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Overandout said:


> all the other Europeans still use green certs so they are not becoming a strange antiquated thing that officials do not recognise.


The 'Europeans' in that statement makes it irrelevant to thee and me.



Melosine said:


> Agree with previous poster this an easy money making exercise.


For the shyster lawyers it is and it's in their interest to promote and exchange as mandatory but the reality is it costs just €12 to do it yourself.

The two things the green residencia cannot never do of course are identify you as being it's genuine legal holder or demonstrate your status under the WA so government decree or not I think for anyone who plans to travel out of the country the TIE will likely become de rigor throughout most of the EU and only the masochistic or chronically mean will stick it out until the bitter end.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

MataMata said:


> The 'Europeans' in that statement makes it irrelevant to thee and me.
> 
> For the shyster lawyers it is and it's in their interest to promote and exchange as mandatory but the reality is it costs just €12 to do it yourself.
> 
> The two things the green residencia cannot never do of course are identify you as being it's genuine legal holder or demonstrate your status under the WA so government decree or not I think for anyone who plans to travel out of the country the TIE will likely become de rigor throughout most of the EU and only the masochistic or chronically mean will stick it out until the bitter end.


Well, I'm not sure if to put myself into the masochistic or chronically mean camp... maybe I've got a foot in each. Or maybe I've got better things to do!

There are many things in life which can make things easier, but at some point we all make judgements on if it is worth the effort (not just cost in monetary terms). Fully comp insurance is not obligatory, but a lot of people pay for it because pf the time and money it might save them. I personally can't see that taking the time off work to get a document I don't need is in my best interests at the moment.

And what is the "bitter end"? Death? I certainy intend to get my Spanish passport before the "bitter end" so can't see why do I need to do a voluntary upgrade to my documents now in the interim.
Maybe for some getting a Spanish passprot would be the bitter end!


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

[QUOTE="MataMata

....... "for anyone who plans to travel out of the country the TIE will likely become de rigor throughout most of the EU and only the masochistic or chronically mean will stick it out until the bitter end.
[/QUOTE]
Banks except the holder of green Residencia is genuine so together with passport ID shouldn't others in authority.
Am neither masochistic or chronically mean so WHY is it assumed that everyone wants or has the need to travel.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Melosine said:


> [QUOTE="MataMata
> 
> ....... "for anyone who plans to travel out of the country the TIE will likely become de rigor throughout most of the EU and only the masochistic or chronically mean will stick it out until the bitter end.


Banks except the holder of green Residencia is genuine so together with passport ID shouldn't others in authority.
Am neither masochistic or chronically mean so WHY is it assumed that everyone wants or has the need to travel.
[/QUOTE]
ACCEPT...not except.!


----------

